# Leaf Blower Engine Was Seized. Now Won't Start



## Petec (Nov 13, 2015)

I have a leaf blower that was run on plain gas and seized.

I tipped it, spark plug up and put in some penetrating oil. It stayed there for a while then drained away. Then the engine was free.
I pulled the head just to take a look. The ring was frozen and the piston has a score mark. See the attachment.
I freed the ring and cleaned the cylinder walls, top of piston, and around the spark plug (inside).

It won't start.
Plenty of blue spark.
I can't detect very much fuel on the spark plug. Maybe just a hint. 
Sprayed starter fluid in the carburetor, no joy.
Although the piston was scored, the ring seemed fine.
I have a compression tester but I can't get a good reading by trying to hold it in the spark plug hole and pulling the cord.
It feels like it has about the same resistance to pulling the cord as another very similar leaf blower has.

I always thought a 2-cycle had a flap valve that closed off the carburetor when the piston was coming down. This kept the fuel from going back to the carburetor. This Sears leaf blower doesn't seem to have one.

Can it be anything else other then the compression is too low to suck in the fuel?

Thanks In Advance
Pete


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There is likely corresponding damage to the cylinder. Ported engines do not utilize a reed valve. Because of the way fuel is fed from the crankcase to the cylinder, any damage to the cylinder can affect the way fuel is pulled into the crankcase.


----------



## Petec (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks 30YearTech.

In your opinion, can this engine be saved?

P.S. I like your signature. That is why I came here.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> There is likely corresponding damage to the cylinder. Ported engines do not utilize a reed valve. Because of the way fuel is fed from the crankcase to the cylinder, any damage to the cylinder can affect the way fuel is pulled into the crankcase.


Ditto


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Petec said:


> Thanks 30YearTech.
> 
> In your opinion, can this engine be saved?
> 
> P.S. I like your signature. That is why I came here.


The real question is "Is this engine WORTH saving"?

If you throw enough $$ and time at it, sure it can be brought back to life, but there comes a time when it's just better to bite the bullet and replace it. It will likely need a new piston, ring and cylinder, along with associated gaskets and seals to get it going. This is assuming everything else is still good, i.e. carburetor, ignition module, fuel lines, starter etc....

When you start pricing the parts, you will probably approach and perhaps exceed the replacement cost of this unit.


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

I came across a similar type of decision on home owner grade 2 cycle leaf blower I owned. After looking at the total coast of the replacemnt parts I needed, I decided to let it go and move on. 
If money is not an issue and you want the experience of rebuilding it, have at it. 

If you are looking at it like a pure business decision, I think you will decide to move on. 

Only you can make that choice. Good Luck.


----------



## Petec (Nov 13, 2015)

I guess this is a losing proposition.

Thanks to all for all the help and advice.

Pete


----------

